# semi cunductor?



## Anonymous (Nov 12, 2008)

i only found five of these things, every site i find them on they wont give me a resale value. 
underneath what appears to be the Motorola symbol there are the numbers, 50m30z5, and 1n28238
anyone know if these are more worth while to resell or scrap?
sorry the pictures aren't so hot they are off of my phone.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 12, 2008)

Your last digit is possibly a (B) not a (3).

http://store.americanmicrosemiconductor.com/1n2823b.html


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 12, 2008)

wow i feel silly, thanks alot


----------



## Geld Konig (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a transistor TO3. It is gold plated on can. The black ink is to dissipate the heat. In the transistor I think there some PM metals in join from base to collector of transistor. I have some of this old germanium transistor. They are from early years '60. In the transistor is gold plated too.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 23, 2010)

They've been making these forever, in all sorts of configurations. I've seen them range from all gold plated with gold solder to aluminum with zero gold. Most are quite heavy so the dollar per pound value is low. Often, they have a big square slug of plated copper on the inside. The ones you have look pretty good. Is there gold under the black paint?


----------



## Geld Konig (Feb 16, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> They've been making these forever, in all sorts of configurations. I've seen them range from all gold plated with gold solder to aluminum with zero gold. Most are quite heavy so the dollar per pound value is low. Often, they have a big square slug of plated copper on the inside. The ones you have look pretty good. Is there gold under the black paint?


Yes. There is gold plated under the black paint. I scratched the paint and appear yellow gold. The TO3 transistors were from 1961/63 from NCR mainframe.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 16, 2010)

Now, if you had a 5 gallon bucket full of them, you might have some real gold value.


----------

